# Conversion for sweetened condensed milk



## jpinmaryland (Jun 17, 2010)

Sometimes I use sweetened condensed milk when the recipe calls for sugar and I am out of sugar. How do I convert one cup of sugar say into how much sweet condensed milk? Tx.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 17, 2010)

There are some recipes for sweetened condensed milk here, and one can read how much sugar is in the milk. I'm assuming that you are also replacing part of your liquid with this as well.
sweetened condensed milk conversion to sugar amount - Google Search


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes I went through the first part of those entries found nothing definitive. Anyone have any other ideas here?


----------

